# Jack Daniels 1907 original



## Old Uncle J (Jun 5, 2015)

New to the forum. I been a Jack Daniels collector for over 25 years and just recently found this Jewel   ..  An original 1907 Maxwell House Decanter . Designed and commissioned by Lem Motlow for the Maxwell House Hotel  in Nashville Tenn. Lem was a part owner in the Oak Room Bar there. I believe he carried from Nashville Tennessee during prohibition to Birmingham Alabama and finally to St Louis where prohibition went nation wide. I found it just out side of St Louis in an antique mall. Came from an estate sale. Only 2 known to exist. The other is owned, I believe, by Brown/ Foreman the parent company of Jack Daniels.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice one! If the sale is still going on you should get back and look for the stopper. Ground stoppers are about impossible to find a perfect mate to.


----------



## Old Uncle J (Oct 25, 2015)

Just returned from Lynchburg and found that there are actually 3 of these. Still very rare !!


----------



## billy71778 (May 6, 2020)

How are you today? I have been speaking with some on Facebook who know you and have seen this bottle in person. Some of them say that you did not have the top for the decanter, but then someone said that you went back where you purchased it and were able to find it. I was hoping to see a picture of it with the top if you did find the top. Also what’s your real name? Mine is Billy Ressler out of Texas.


----------

